# Poison Bottle is it rare



## mummabird

Poison bottle dark brown, MY-T-FINE,,Poisonous, not to be taken, oval shape with V D M A in it and on side Regd No 2140, on bottom M, 769, 1, and a large 6


----------



## mummabird

forgot to ask is it rare and is it worth much thanks.


----------



## surfaceone

Hello Margaret,

 Welcome to the A-BN, and thanks for bringing the poison. [8D]

 Its a Phenyle bottle:




From.

 The VDMA was the Victorian Disinfectant Manufacturers Association.

 One of the Poison experts should be along presently...


----------



## mummabird

sorry forgot to put phenyle on post! is it rare as i have afew different shaped MY-T-FINE bottles


----------



## Longhunter

I don't see it listed in the poison workbooks.

 Maybe Stephen can shed some light on this bottle.


----------



## Poison_Us

Surprisingly enough, I dont have a record of it either....and I know I have seen this one before.  Now all I did was a quick scan.. you say it's oval, but I see 2 flat sides in the image, which tells me its a KV class bottle...but I did not find it.  Maybe Jerry has a page that I'm missing.


----------



## mummabird

It is diamond shape, 4 sides , found here in australia, have others that are MY-T-FINE but are 3 sided , the oval is where the 4 letters are inside


----------



## mummabird

it is the same bottle that ( surfaceone) put picture up, what i would really like to know is it rare, old and worth anything


----------



## surfaceone

Hey Margaret,

 Australian Phenyles are not my strong suit. Could you take a couple more photos focusing on the embossing and the base and lip finish, please.

 Has it got an internal screw thread on the top? I'm doing a lot of squinting and coming up with early 20th Century as a date guesstimate. Can't speak to the scarcity or value. Wayne Harris has some Pheyles listed for sale in his Poison section, though not an amber.


----------



## Poison_Us

Ah, that explains it.  KD..ok...well, still cant find it. [8|]

 I found a few that are like it, but the embossing on the right side is different, even though the left side with PHENYLE is the same on all of them as is the REG Number.  Even the one above is not in the books.  Doesn't surprise me though.  There are many undocumented bottles....especially from AU.  Apparently, its a specific product, brought to you by different places...so they have a bottle of this design made, but with their Pharm on the right side.  Kind of like the KIs...all the same bottle, just different Pharms embossing.  Which makes me want to group all of these together in the same style chart as the KIs.


----------

